# Teichbau mit Schalungssteinen



## MITTIM (9. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

mein Name ist Tim und ich bin neu hier im Forum. Ich habe mich angemeldet in der Hoffnung, dass ich ein paar Tips für mein Teichbauprojekt bekommen kann. 

Wir sind gerade dabei einen Koiteich in unserem Garten zu bauen, da wir parallel auch das Haus am sanieren sind, wollten wir den Teich eigentlich erst im kommenden Jahr bauen. Allerdings musst das vorgezogen werden, da bis dahin eine Garage in der Gartenzufahrt steht und ein Bagger nicht mehr in den Garten kommen würde. Also geht nun schon los. 

Wir haben schon eine 7x3 Meter Grube von 2 Meter Tiefe ausgehoben.
Geplant sind 17,5er Schalungssteine für die Wände (diese stehen auch schon bereit). Wir wollen eine armierte Betonbodenplatte von ca. 16cm im Teich gießen. 

Nun stehe ich vor einer Frage die ich mir trotz Forums- und Internetrecherche nicht beantworten konnte. 
Ist es möglich dass wir Wände zuerst mauern und dann die Bodenplatte zwischen den Wänden gießen? Es könnte ja auch Armierung in die Wände eingelassen werden um eine Verbindung von Wand und Platte zu gewährleisten?
Ich frage deshalb, da wir auf dem Grundstück noch einige Betonierarbeiten bevorstehen haben (Bodenplatte einer Garage & Terrasse etc. Daher wird zu diesem Zweck eine Betonpumpe kommen und wir könnten in einem Abwasch die Wände mit Beton füllen und die Bodenplatte gießen.

Ich wäre über einen Tipp oder Erfahrungsbericht von einem erfahrenen Teichbauer sehr dankbar!

Tim


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2019)

Servus Tim

Herzlich Willkommen

Ob man die Bodenplatte nach den Wänden gießen kann, kann ich Dir nicht beantworten. Meine aber eine solche Vorgehensweise schon gesehen zu haben.
Was ich Dir allerdings raten kann:
Der Teich ist zu nahe an den Thujen. Du wirst viel Dreck von denen im Teich haben. Weiters wird Dir ein mögliches schneiden der Thujen erschwert. Also wenn geht würde ich zusätzlich noch einen Meter zu Thujen platz lassen. 

1. kannst gut die Thujen bearbeiten und den Teich gut mit einem Kescher oder anderen langen Gerätschaften reinigen.
2. Brauchst noch Platz für die Technik. Mindestens zwei, besser 3 Bodenabläufe und auch für zwei Skimmer und mindestens 4 Rückläufe. Alles in 110/125 KG/2000-Rohr (orange bzw. grün)

Wo kommt der Filterkeller für Pumpen, Biofilter und Grobreinigensgerät (Trommelfilter ?) hin. 
Fehlt noch ?

Das wärs fürs erste.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## MITTIM (10. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut,

ja das stimmt, zu den Thujen werde ich auch noch etwas mehr Platz lassen, wenn es auch nicht viel sein wird. Unser Grundstück ist sehr lang und schmal, daher wird's schon etwas enger in dem Bereich zugehen.

Der Teich wird ca. 30.000L haben, wir haben 2 Bodeneinläufe und einen Skimmer geplant. Denkst du dass das unterdimensioniert ist? 

Mir stellt sich auch die Frage ob ich die 110er KG Rohr von den Bodenabläufen hinter der Teichwand senkrecht hochführen kann? Das wäre für mich am praktischsten, da ich die Pumpenkammer mit UV Lampe ziemlich nah hinter dem runden Teichrand im Boden einlassen muss. Von dort wird dann das Wasser weiter in den Filter gepumpt. 

Im Internet habe ich ein Bild von einer ähnlichen Vorgehensweise bei der Rohrverlegung gefunden. Ist das so empfehlenswert?


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2019)

Bei 7m länge würde 3-4 Bodenabläufe vorsehen. Eben so viele Rückläufe + Skimmer = also 5 Rückläufe wären vorzusehen.

Ich würde die Rohre von allen Bodenabläufen im Boden gebündelt verlegen und erst am Standort ? des Filterkellers noch oben gehen.
Das Rohr des/der Skimmers würde ich außerhalb der Wand zum Filterkeller verlegen.

Ich nehme an du baust einen Schwerkraft-Filter ?

Aber ich würde auf die Tipps Koi-Spezis warten, ich bin nicht wirklich auf Koiteiche eingeschossen, gehöre eher zur Naturteich-Fraktion.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## meinereiner (11. Mai 2019)

Hallo Tim,
im Prinzip ist es natürlich möglich zuerst die Mauern mit Schalsteinen hinzustellen und dann die Bodenplatte zu erstellen.
Die Frage ist wahrscheinlich eher, ist es sinnvoll? 

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, möchtest du die Mauer aus Schalsteinen erstellen, Beton kommen lassen, die Schalsteine mit Beton ausgießen und gleich dazu die Bodenplatte gießen lassen?
Würde ich eher nicht als gut und sinnvoll betrachten. Ich hab's auf die klassische Weise gemacht. Muss aber natürlich nicht heißen, dass es anders nicht funktionieren kann.

Wie schaut das Becken aus? Eine reine Rechteckform? Oder kommen da auch Rundungen rein?
Soll die Mauer aus Schalsteinen denn einfach so auf dem Boden erstellt werden, oder kommt da ein kleines Streifenfundament darunter?
Kommt in die Schalsteine Bewehrungstahl rein? Horizontal und Vertikal (was natürlich zu empfehlen ist? 
Eine zwei Meter hohe Schalungsmauer mit Bewehrungsstahl in einem Arbeitsgang gießen und verdichten? Du brauchst eine Rüttelflasche die schmal genug ist (35 mm) und du musst bis nach unten kommen. Ich weiß nicht, ob's die schmalen Rüttler auch mit Längen über 1,5 m gibt.

Bei einem Aufbau bei dem zuerst die Bodenplatte erstellt wird, würde ich eher von einer Dicke von ca. 18 - 20 cm ausgehen. Das ergibt sich aus den Maßen der Abstandshalter und der notwendigen Überdeckung der Bewehrungsmatten. Also zumindest bei mir war das so.

Zuerst eine Bodenplatte zu erstellen hat den Vorteil, dass man die Mauern von einer geraden Ober- und Arbeitsfläche aus aufbauen kann.

Ich kann natürlich den Wunsch, das ganze Becken in einem Arbeitsgang zu betonieren, verstehen. Das per Hand zu machen ist schon eine Schinderei. Und ich weiß von was ich spreche. Kannst ja mal meinen Bau-Thread anschauen.

Servus
Robert


----------

